# Piranha documentary



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I searched both the History and Discovery channel websites on 'Piranha' and came up no results. Does anyone know where I can get some kind of documentary on P's? Thanks -Will


----------



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

Check eBay. I think they had "Piranha, Wolves In The Water".


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

pish said:


> Check eBay. I think they had "Piranha, Wolves In The Water".


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Checked Ebay, they didn't have Piranha wolves in the water video. But I got it from Amazon.com for like $9 bucks. Surely this isn't the only video/doc on P's is it?


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i have the one with Nigel Marvin. If anyone wants to host it, lemme know.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

put it up on kazza and ill d.l. it for sure!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Pizzo, I can host the video on my website for the members. Just gotta let me know how to and all.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea Yea, go for it. I'm intersted.

That would be great!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the nigel documentary is awesome also. give it to one of those guys to host. i would love to download it.

Joe


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

I would like to download it as well!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

me 3


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

that would be very nice of you to do that... know what i mean???


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I would like the nigel video too!


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

could i please download it aswell ive been looking for a piranha vid for a whilke but carnt get over here in the uk


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i havent seen the nigel one either, someone host it for a couple days.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Pizzo, I can host the video on my website for the members. Just gotta let me know how to and all.


 not sure how....

anyone know how to host a vid? lemme know


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

i'd like the vid too... hopefully it comes up soon


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I'd like it aswell







Nigel rocks


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

im ready to share this vid, just need someone to guide me and host it.

waiting on all you techies out there


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

dude, just download kazza lite and put it in your kaza folder. or change the folder that your kazza stuff gos to. i have mine i my musuc and videos. then we can jjust download it off kazza.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

DONE!

keyword: Piranhas with nigel marvin


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

May the downloading begin!


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

on kazaa pizzo??


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

yes, it's on kazaa


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

what about those of us that are firewalled in their college and can't download off kazaa









someone host for us little guys


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

ive tried a search on kazaa and it doesnt come up have you put it in your shared folder ?


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

word, for us little guys


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

cant wait to download it!


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry for the sorta stupid question but when i searched kazaa my search didn't find any results... Are you sure file sharing is enabled? Check your shared folder too.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

doent show? i may try disc/connecting mybey its on a different server?


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

for those of you with a firewall, im still waiting on someone to host the vid

as for those of you trying to download it on kazaa, it's in my shared folder AND the file sharing is enabled.

don't know what the prob is....

try this as the keyword in the search box: Piranhas_with_Nigel_Marvin

hope this helps!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

mybe post some othere things u have in your files, like a song and tell us ur username


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i tried searching for it myself and came up with nothing....

sorry guys, don't know what more to do.

unless someone hosts this vid.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> mybe post some othere things u have in your files, like a song and tell us ur username


 [email protected] is my username


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

do u have a song? i dont know how too look up usernames


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> do u have a song? i dont know how too look up usernames


 Splash Waterfalls by Ludacris


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Pizzo, maybe I can d/l it from you through AIM then upload it to my website to host it. Then someone will have to tell me how to stream the video so everyone can watch. Pizzo, hit me up on 'watermonst3rs' on aim.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

yaya sounds good u tekies go to it


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Nigels video is cool but it should be two parts.

Part 1 - Documentary about Piranha. Shoaling, breeding, eating habits, and how they somehow don't eat humans feet right next to eating fish guts.

Part 2 - ANimals and HUmans that like eating Piranha, oh yah, and Nigel gets a haircut.










It is a great video though.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

does anyone know if the documentary w/ nigel is available at amazon.com or anything... i see the wolves of the water one is


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

has anybody sorted it yet for pizzo sounds like a great vid


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

any updates? anyone get it going with kazza?


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's what's going on:

n0bie is getting the vid and will be hosting it on his site for everyone to download.

it's been transfering since this morning and we are 3/4 done.

by tonight everyone should be able to download it


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

nice one


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

sweet... noble... i hope your connection finishes soon!!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch cant find it either. someone stole my christmas


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

hurry hurry hurry


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

any news or links to speak of?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i cant find it on kazaa







this sucks


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Ready for viewing yet?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I can host it as well...
but I need to get it somehow

I got wolves in the water if anyone wants it .. pm me


----------

